# Need cat sitter!



## pablock007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello! I need to find a cat sitter for my adorable kitty, Louie  I will be traveling for 2 weeks May 22-June 5 and hope a cat sitter in Northern Tuscany (Licciana Nardi, Aulla, Genoa, Pisa) can help care for Louie. I look forward to any ideas, suggestions! Thank you, Patty PS-I live in Licciana Nardi, open to house sitter too if commute is a challenge, thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The best approach might be to contact your neighbors and/or anyone you know in any local expat clubs or associations you belong to. Maybe someone in your neighborhood has a cat (or two or more) and you could approach them about looking after yours. Might be a sneaky way to get to know some of the neighbors.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pablock007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks Bev, great idea! I'm going down that path. Challenge is I asked one lovely neighbor for help with mail collection on recent extended trip, and she kindly helped. I will scout out other neighbors who are cat owners. Best, Patty


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

there is a company called www.trustedhousesitters.com that provide pet/house sitters for free in return for the accommodation.


----------



## pablock007 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Sheila! I will check out Trustedhousesitters.com too, great to have backup plan.


----------

